# what is the best riding helmet?



## mildot

When it comes to impact protection, they all meet the same standards and there is no way to prove if one provides more protection than what the CE and ASTM standards require.

So beyond getting something that is at least ASTM/SEI approved, it becomes a question of fit. And that's a question only you can answer by trying out helmets.

I have an IRH Olympian and have tried various other IRH styles and have found that all of them have been molded for more oval heads. On me, they gap along the sides of the head.

When it comes to show helmets, Charles Owens fits me much better and eventually I will get a GR8 to replace the IRH.

I also have a Tipperary Sportage for schooling and trail riding (so it gets used about 95% of the time). That helmet fits me perfectly, has awesome ventilation, and I like how it covers the back of the head better than just about any other design.

However, the Tipp Sportage is not a formal enough helmet for show hunters and show jumpers. It is plenty good for the XC phase of combined trials and 3 day events.


----------



## chrisnscully

Yep - fit is the main criterion - try them on and look for a snug even fit and a hat that does not wobble about when you shake or nod your head with the strap undone.

Once you have eliminated the ones that don't fit, then look at whether they have any airflow arrangement to help keep your head cool and then finally consider looks!

I have a GR8 and love it!


----------



## Joe4d

I broke three troxels before I gave up on them, the harnesses are cheap, stab my head and pull hair. I'll never buy an adjustable harness helmet again. 
Currently I am liking the IRH trail light. No harness, just fits your head like a normal hat, and it has a decent attached bill. If I was shopping I;d look at the models without a harness first. From that group I would choose based on fit and style.


----------



## mildot

Joe, what exactly do you mean by a helmet without a harness?

Do you mean an adjustable headband?

I ask because a helmet has to have a harness (the chin strap connecting to the helmet with a Y split) on both sides to be ASTM compliant.


----------



## eventerdrew

I love my Charles Owen helmets.


----------



## DuffyDuck

Back on Track.

Expensive, but worth it. You only have one head.


----------



## gypsygirl

i LOVE charles owen helmets. i have a CO hampton hat and i refuse to ride in anything else bc it fits me so well. ive had it far too long and need to replace it as the velvet has now faded.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~

I have a Kep Italia, although they are not really "hunter style" - but the venting means I do not have a sweaty head when riding and they are almost as light as a baseball cap.
Samshield is what I was going to get as they are far more traditionally styled, but I wanted more venting. They are quite popular in the hunter ring.
Then there is the "usual" CO, GPA, IRH, etc.. but they are not as stylish or comfortable when compared to higher end helmets.

Good luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe4d

No still has the chinstrap and Y straps, was talking about the harness over and around your head like construction hardhats have 
No harness,, 
ULTRA LITE TRAIL HELMET | International Riding Helmets - IRH

as opposed to the troxels with there dials, and sliding pointing gadgets.
I see most of the tippery helmets are pretty well made without internal head band gadgets but stores only seem to stock itty bitty chick sizes.


----------



## mildot

Joe4d said:


> No still has the chinstrap and Y straps, was talking about the harness over and around your head like construction hardhats have
> No harness,,
> ULTRA LITE TRAIL HELMET | International Riding Helmets - IRH
> 
> as opposed to the troxels with there dials, and sliding pointing gadgets.
> I see most of the tippery helmets are pretty well made without internal head band gadgets but stores only seem to stock itty bitty chick sizes.


Got it. No adjustable headband/dial-a-fit. I agree. My show/fox hunting helmet has one and I do not like it.

I wear a Tipperary Sportage about 99% of the time and that thing is great. Weighs next to nothing, has vents out the wazoo so it's actually cool even in summer (you can feel the breeze in your head at a canter!), and fits my head very well. On top of that it's cut high at the front so visibility is great even when jumping.

Plus I use it when riding my bike and it doesn't look weird.


----------



## mudpie

Harry Hall all the way


----------



## Huntergirl1127

Charles Owen!  I love mine they fit so nicee and are very nice for the show ring!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile

Depending on how they fit you, I would look into Charles Owen and IRH. I have the latter, which is a nice helmet, but my friend's CO is very comfortable.


----------



## RoosHuman

I would love to try an IRH helmet! For now, I have two troxels. One is the sierra trail in black, and the other is a cute pink one that my fiancé got me for Christmas. I like them, and I appreciate the added protection! However, I wouldn't call it LOVE them.. I am sure that there are much more comfortable makes.


----------



## Saddlebag

I wouldn't wear the helmets with the little pads to adjust fit. The pad created tender spots on my noggin. I bo't a dial adjust and love the way it fits. Finding a comfortable one is the key to usage, and enough air vents.


----------



## MissTwoPoint

Samshield all the way! I just posted a review about mine that I have had for about a year now. I tried all the CO's and they were alright, but everyone has them and there isn't anything that great about them (they made my head look fat too) So I upped my budged and went to GPA's but I was between sizes and just didn't like how they looked. I finally upped my budget enough to customize a Samshield and couldn't be happier with my decision. I just did black on black with silver trim and 5 crystals but I get compliments EVERYWHERE. Definitely worth the money. Great fit, and the removable lining is nice for washing or replacing if you want a tighter or looser fit (my hair grew 3 inches and I needed a little more room up there!) I've gotten rider, trainer, owner and even judge compliments on it. In the hunter ring..you've gotta find a way to stand out and Samshields do just that!


----------



## mildot

There is no way I'm paying $500 for a helmet. There are plenty of lesser priced alternatives that fit and protect just as well or better.

So long as they pass ASTM/SEI standards, one is just as good as another in terms of injury protection.


----------



## HorsesAreMyPassion

I have 3 Charles Owen helmets and I really like them, I have the Hampton velvet helmet, the GR8 microfibre helmet and the J3 skull cap. 

For the hunter ring I would recommend the CO Hampton traditional velvet covered helmet with tan leather harness. I have the black one, but you can also get it in charcoal grey, dark brown or navy blue which is a little different from regular black. I also recommend the CO GR8, mine is dark brown with tan in the centre, but they also come in the more traditional solid black or black with charcoal in the centre. If I bought the GR8 to use in shows, I would have bought it in the solid black colour. For the hunter ring you want to have the traditional look but still want something that stands out as well.


----------



## mildot

I wish the JR8 was available in brown. As far as I can tell the only differences between the JR8 and the GR8 are a nylon harness instead of leather and 50% less money.

A black/black JR8 is now my go to lid for shows, clinics, and for when I just want to wear something a little nicer than a plastic helmet.

My IRH just now collects dust.


----------

